# Worlds Largest Pumpkin Carving



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

http://inhabitat.com/nyc/photos-ray-villafane-carves-the-worlds-largest-pumpkin-into-an-intricate-spine-tinglingly-sculpture/


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's the guy that was in Halloween wars. He does amazing things with a pumpkin.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That is one hellaciously big pumpkin - impressive carving!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Ray Villifane, the baddest pumpkin carving man walking the planet Earth.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

*Ray Villafanes World Record Pumpkin Sculpt*

I ventured to the NYC Botanical Garden yesterday to see fellow sculptor Ray Villafane Sculpt a 1800lb world record Pumpkin. He is a totally cool guy. He took time to take pictures and talk to everyone. Since this looks like a Halloween prop I thought I would share a few pics.

p.s. This isn't a finished product in the end he had a zombie arm reaching out the top.

http://www.hauntforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2430&stc=1&d=1319497001

http://www.hauntforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2431&stc=1&d=1319497166


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

I agree - I totally fell for him, err, his talents, on Halloween Wars, and he IS a badass with a knife, he even kicked it with modeling chocolate! Quite the sculpter!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

WOW, that's incredible!!!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Dixie- Lol, I went googly over him, I mean his work, too!!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That's no carving, that is pumpkin sculpture! Not only is it big, it's pretty darn awesome too.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

That is way tooooo cooool!
Thirteen Thumbs up!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Very cool.
Actually, all of the carvers they had on Halloween Wars were pretty amazing.


----------

